# Movie flashlights



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jul 16, 2002)

I am looking for a certain flashlight that was seen in the Wesley Snipes movie Blade and also in james Camerons Aliens .This is a flashlight front attached to a box and has a carry handle on top .I once knew who made these but have forgotten .I do remember that they are chargable and very powerful (manufacturers claim can be seen over a mile away ) Theay are also availible with an ultraviolet lense and cost in the 1000 dollar range .Can anyone help ? Thank you guys kindly .


----------



## Graham (Jul 16, 2002)

Probably a Maxabeam, I'd guess? Can't remember what the one you're referring to looks like (have to take a look at Blade when I get home...)


http://www.peakbeam.com/

Graham


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jul 26, 2002)

Hello,

I figured i'd also ask about a flashlight i saw in a movie, as it seems appropriate according to the topic...

I'm not sure if anyone's seen One of Jackie Chan's older films, "The Armor of God - operation condor"? But in the movie, Jackie Chan has this Mag solitaire sized light that has an attachment which transforms the flahslight into a torch sort of device. He simply twists the attatchment to the top of the light or something along those lines. (can't seem to remember... Last time i saw this movie was perhaps 7-9 years ago..)

I've always thought it was a cool light, served to be quite useful throughout the entire movie!






Cheers,

Victor


----------



## d'mo (Jul 26, 2002)

<BLOCKQUOTE><font size="1" face="Verdana, Arial">quote:</font><HR>Originally posted by curvieboi:
*...One of Jackie Chan's older films, "The Armor of God - operation condor"? But in the movie, Jackie Chan has this Mag solitaire sized light that has an attachment which transforms the flahslight into a torch sort of device*<HR></BLOCKQUOTE>

Victor,

That was a slick light, but I had the impression that it was butane (or other fuel) powered lantern. I'd love to find info about it as well.


----------



## **DONOTDELETE** (Jul 26, 2002)

Hrm... I had never thought of it as a butane powered light... Would be a scary thought though, cause i remember him sticking it in his mouth...





cheers,

victor


----------

